# Why didn't I think of this myself?



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Have a look at the third post down.

Clickety click.

:lol:


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

This guy's OK. His line on life, whilst not everyone's cup of tea, is pretty harmless.

He's not out there mugging old ladies, killing small furry animals or shooting harmless teenagers.   

He's got an attention to detail that is probably only rivalled by a Formula One race team.

Schumacher would probably giggle at the TT forum threads on the merits of a 3.2 versus a 2.0.

I can't criticise the guy. However, I may be being a bit stupid here, but I will admit that I'm at a total loss as to how folding the back seats down makes one's car go faster. Can anyone explain?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

AWESOME & PRICELESS!! :lol: ...someone should explain to this numpty that folding the rear seats doesn't lose any weight AT ALL just shifts it around ever so slightly about the same amount as whatever he had for lunch and whether it's still in his stomach or actually his lower intestine, makes all the difference I hear, FFS! :roll:

D


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Oh dear :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:? So I can put my rear seats back up and the Golf will not be any slower :?: 
The kids will love having proper seats to sit in again :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

<<Technical Pedant Comment.>>

Lowering rear seats could theoretically lower the cars centre of gravity by a few microns. :idea:

On paper anyway. BUT, he may in fact suffer from a corresponding but not necessarily exponential decrease in the cars torsional rigidity by lowering the seats, since the seat back may act as cross bracing when upright.

But... :roll: :lol:

<<edit: the driver taking a good dump before driving naked may have more fo an effect on performance tho....>>


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Exactly the reason I keep the rear seats folded down in my 997 - shaves 0.00065 off the 0-60 time. It has proved invaluable a few times in traffic light drag races :roll:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Bet he can also stand in bucket and lift himself off the ground by pulling on the bucket handle.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...don't worry there's an Astra part of the same forum where someone's bragging on having a 'Traffic Light Duel' against a CaymanS and winning?! :lol: I'll pop over there again as soon as I can get me breath back from laughing so hard!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

garyc said:


> <<Technical Pedant Comment.>>
> 
> Lowering rear seats could theoretically lower the cars centre of gravity by a few microns. :idea:
> 
> ...


...I'm starting to get very worried about you! :lol: 

D


----------



## marko (Feb 27, 2006)

Imagine the performance gain he gets after having his hair cut :lol: :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

or greases it flat so exerting more downward pressure through his spine so reducing weight! :lol: :wink:

""Vertical seats exert more downward force because the energy is focused on a smaller surface area. When horizontal, the weight is spread and so is less per Centimetre squared""


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't know why I bothered studying Mechanical Engineering at University. All those hours studying finite element analysis to optimise stresses and loading, when all you need to do is drop the rear seat down. The guy is a genius.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Classic view on the laws of Physics! No one tell him the interaction between mass and weight, his head may explode. That said an exploded head would both reduce weight and centre of gravity, hrmmmm. The type of guy who will take his valve caps off to reduce unsprung weight.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Have a look at the third post down.
> 
> Clickety click.
> 
> :lol:


 [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

But did you get far enough down to read this gem...



> FFS Mate ur babbling on about a 1.2 corsa sxi here as if its some sort of track weapon ,my sister used to have 1 a theese and tbf it didnt have enof power to pull a jews foreskin back


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

John C said:


> The type of guy who will take his valve caps off to reduce unsprung weight.


What a good idea I'm off to do that now


----------

